# Painting Kroot



## BlackLegion (Aug 29, 2007)

I just got my Tau Battleforce and I would like to know if anyone has a good tutorial for painting some Kroot, and I've already looked at the one on tauonline.org and I'm not pleased with it. 
Thanks.
Blacklegion


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.dysartes.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2056
Minimum effort maximum effect!
Dippings not for evryone but I think these look pretty damn good. 8) 
Good luck!


----------



## BlackLegion (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok thanks that's a awesome guide. I think I'll paint one of my Kroot like that to see how it comes out.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Glad I could help out, keep us updated on your progress! 8)


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

May I ask what what Tutorial on TO did you read over  I have one for dipping kroot


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Now don't get me wrong the results are great, but it does feel a bit like 'cheating' to me :wink:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah--feels like cheating to me too. But it looks great. 

HOW MANY GOLDEN DAEMON WINNERS PULL OFF THAT CRAP?!


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

Not meaning to thread jack here but dipping in itself is some what of art the right stains actually dipping the mini in the stain or brushing it on certain colors of stain etc.


----------



## aun'shi (May 8, 2008)

it looks awsome who are we to daubt?


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

personally those dipped kroot on the given link look amazing! i'd go with that general idea but with a colour scheme that fits your army (or even contrasts, your call!)


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

We used the dipping technique for my 7yr. old's necrons and they turned out fantastic! His army looks better than a lot of the adult's armies at our local GW.


----------

